# American Idol 4/15/2008 and 4/16/2008



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

After the shock of last week, what's in store this week? Will Kristy Lee continue to survive? Will a David fall apart? Or will all of the Jason haters be able to celebrate?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

OK - Mr. Cook impressed me. He's a real professional.

This guy is going to sell out stadiums. I predict he'll be as successful as Dave Matthews.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

David C. and David A. were the stars for me tonight, IMO. Cook was the best, tho. I only hope the tape-delayed versions of tonight's show have a better sound mix than what I heard live. The orchestra and back-up singers in Cook's performance were way too loud, drowning out his voice. I'm sure he sounded much better live, based on the judge's reactions.

Simon was very astute to point out early on that the boys should do better because they wouldn't be compared as much to Mariah. I thought Sayesha was the best of the girls, but she did pick a terribly difficult song, as Randy pointed out. At times, her trying to stay on pitch reminded me of a rodeo rider trying to hang on to a bucking bronco.  I give her an A for effort, tho.

/steve


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Steve said:


> The orchestra and back-up singers in Cook's performance were way too loud, drowning out his voice.


I agree!!! It was terrible... I noticed it on basically every performance... I found myself struggling to tune my ear to the singer because they were overpowered by everything else... It's a shame they can't get this right... :nono2:

For me tonight.. top 3...

1. David Cook
2. Kristy Lee Cook
3. Syesha


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, the sound mixing has not been on - the singer's microphone has seemed too low for a couple of weeks now. Makes me want to go in and reset my system volumes, but that's not a one button push and I'd have to set it back.

David Cook is obviously a top tier musician - his arrangements are creative and really designed to showcase his strengths.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

David Cook's success - take an old pop hit and turn it into a rock ballad with a twist. Works great like any remake of a famous song. As to him being a top musician with a great career............ I highly doubt it. 

Try to make a hit of your own. Not so easy.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

David Cook was once again the best performer of the night. A comment was made a couple of weeks ago about personal issues Cook was dealing with, and it wasn't until yesterday that I finally knew what it was - his brother is battling brain cancer - and to me Cook's performance and demeanor is even more amazing because of it. When I read the article that said Cook's brother would attend the performance, I was wondering if there would be an on on-air mention, but there wasn't - just a very brief shot of Cook's brother after Cook received the judge's comments. This was done very well, I think, and explains the tear's in Cook's eyes as Ryan approached him.

On another note, Steve mentioned the issues with sound ... well, I found another recent article about AI talking about all of the changes this season. Sound isn't the ONLY problem ... 



> *Stupid changes introduce problems for 'Idol'*
> 'Improvements' such as longer results show, call-in segment don't pan out
> COMMENTARY
> By Marc Hirsh
> ...


Source: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24099046/


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Steve said:


> David C. and David A. were the stars for me tonight, IMO. Cook was the best, tho. I only hope the tape-delayed versions of tonight's show have a better sound mix than what I heard live. The orchestra and back-up singers in Cook's performance were way too loud, drowning out his voice. I'm sure he sounded much better live, based on the judge's reactions.
> 
> Simon was very astute to point out early on that the boys should do better because they wouldn't be compared as much to Mariah. I thought Sayesha was the best of the girls, but she did pick a terribly difficult song, as Randy pointed out. At times, her trying to stay on pitch reminded me of a rodeo rider trying to hang on to a bucking bronco.  I give her an A for effort, tho.
> 
> /steve


Were you listening in DD? I've noticed that the 5.1 mizes on this and some other shows were not balanced properly. Or it's my system, but my system is balanced fr CD and DVD which is spot on.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Slip Jigs said:


> Were you listening in DD? I've noticed that the 5.1 mizes on this and some other shows were not balanced properly. Or it's my system, but my system is balanced fr CD and DVD which is spot on.


Yes. And my speaker levels are carefully set as well. Like many newer receivers, my Yamaha RX-V2600 uses an attached microphone as part of the calibration process, which is done to THX standards. _Idol_ is the only DD show I routinely record that seems consistently out of whack. In contrast, I find the Bruckheimer CBS shows all awesome in DD (CSI's, Cold Case and Without a Trace). /steve


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

David Cook is going to be the run away winner this year. He will REALLY have to trip up to lose this. I STILL don't get the appeal of Jason. Once again, his performance did nothing for me. 
Bottom 3
Jason
Carley
Brooke.

Top 3
David C.
Kristy Lee
David A


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

_DialIdol_ is predicting Carly, Syesha and Brooke as tonite's bottom three. _Votefortheworst_ is still plugging Kristy, so she should survive another week.

Looks like we're on course for an all-David finale, unless someone gets laryngitis. 

/steve


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

David Cook would be better off not winning as demonstrated by Chris Daughtry.

I don't think anyone will beat David Archuletta. He could come out on stage and belch the National Anthem and all the little girls would still vote for him.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

We'll have to start picking the top 2 and bottom 2 next week since picking the top 3 and bottom three would include everyone.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> David Cook was once again the best performer of the night. A comment was made a couple of weeks ago about personal issues Cook was dealing with, and it wasn't until yesterday that I finally knew what it was...his brother is battling brain cancer


I had read that a week or so ago in Entertainment Weekly too. I didn't know he was going to be there until they showed him during David's peformance. I also noticed that Teri Hatcher was sitting beside him during the whole show.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Source: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24099046/


that's a really good article... tons of good points...


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

ironwood said:


> David Cook's success - take an old pop hit and turn it into a rock ballad with a twist. Works great like any remake of a famous song. As to him being a top musician with a great career............ I highly doubt it.
> 
> Try to make a hit of your own. Not so easy.


It just depends on if he is more Chris Daughtry or Bo Bice. Both were great on Idol and took risks and sang other peoples songs well. Bo kind of faded away with some personal problems and Chris Daughtry took off like a rocket. On stage, David is every bit as talented as Chris Daughtry was on Idol and Daughtry was my favorite from that season, but I think he was voted out 5th in a shocker. I'm afraid that David Cook might suffer the same fate unless Michael Johns was this seasons shocker vote.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I found the show a bit flat and I think I am growing tired of the comments from the judges. Perhaps because I thought it was Andrew Loyd Webber week instead of Mariah. One observation that I think was confirmed last night for me is that Broke and David A range is limited. I also feel the judges are not judging each individual based on the performance, but are judging them subjective to the amount of previous experience. Definitely being more Critical with Carly than with David A for example. Well anycase... my breakdown.

Top 3. 
David C - Excellent... But can the guy deliver a slow song with minimal backup. 
Carly - Enjoyed it but she needs to stop looking so angry and intense. Still have not had her WOW moment and that could cost her tonight.
Syesha - Another tough song.. Judges also tend to be over critical with her compared to some of the other contestents. 

Bottom 3
Brook - Showed you don't have range last night and the performance was flat. 
Jason - Wife liked it I did not. Sure the little girls that love his eyes will keep him in. 
Kristi - Just don't think she is at the same level as the others... I found the song rough at times

As for David A, another one my wife liked, I found it lacked range for the song and he just is not my cup of tea... I really would like to see him go, but my guess is he will be there until the end. 

Based on Last nights performances... My vote would be for Brook to go but my guess is it might be Carly or Syesha...

As for the David's brother... I was not aware of this but you definitely could not miss him. He look very ghostly and noticeable if it was the guy behind Paula.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> I think I am growing tired of the comments from the judges.


A bit pitchy, but ok man....


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL..... Seems to the battle cry last night from the Dog...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I wonder if our little humble poll will hold true and Syesha will go home tonight??

Has anyone been keeping up with our accuracy?


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I like Carly a lot but she is to go in the next few weeks simply because americans dont like to keep foreigners all the way to the finals. Thats why Michael was voted off without a doubt. Carly might be next. Although Brooke sucked real bad she was horrible I cant imagine anybody voting for her exept her own mom and dad. Maybe other girls named Brooke.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh well America got way wrong tonight...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MrDad0330 said:


> Oh well America got way wrong tonight...


It gets tougher every week, because it's looking to me like it's really now down to a "top two" and a "bottom four", unless someone comes on really strong late in the game, like Jordin did last year, IIRC. And if not, anyone of those 4 is equally likely to go in coming weeks, IMO. /steve


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

I do think David A may win, but I am not sure how marketable he is. I also love Brooke but I dont think she will survive much longer. But Brooke is such a sweety. As for Kristy, she will be in demand once the tour is over. No doubt she will be signed on a country label and do very well. David C should also do very well once they get past the tour this summer.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

sad to see the country hottie go... i thought she did very well last night...


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Steve,
I agree the whole top ten was the best ever and its hard to see any of them go at this point. I did see the tour when Carrie Underwood was on it and I may try to catch this one also. All of them are pretty accomplished singers. Kristy and Brooke just kinda tugged at my heart...but hey, im a guy..lol


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Air, 
She will cut an album and be very successful in county land, that I am sure. After last week singing "Anyway" she cinched a record deal...looks and she can sing, a true country girl and a plain nice young lady.... Sorry to see her go...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have to applaud David Cook for being very diplomatic in his responses and not playing any sort of "sympathy card".


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Did anyone else think that Mariah's mic wasn't turned up enough when she was performing tonight? Even when she was talking afterward you couldn't hear her until someone figured it out and turned up her mic. Her performance was atrocious.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I have to applaud David Cook for being very diplomatic in his responses and not playing any sort of "sympathy card".


agreed...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Richard King said:


> David Cook is going to be the run away winner this year. He will REALLY have to trip up to lose this. I STILL don't get the appeal of Jason. Once again, his performance did nothing for me.
> Bottom 3
> Jason
> Carley
> ...


Obviously, I have no idea of what I am talking about.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Obviously, I have no idea of what I am talking about.


I watched both shows tonight and thought Kristi Lee did great. Problem is, they all did great. Probably the oddest thing I saw was Brooke shaking more nervously during her song than I think I've ever seen on Idol .. problem is, during all that terrible shaking she really only had one really tough spot which Randy pointed out. I was actually amazed that she was SO poised during what was obviously a very tough outing for her.

Still, I thought Brooke was a goner before it even got down to the bottom three and I was sure of it once it was Kristi Lee & Brooke.

My original Final Four pick is still in, but clearly Brooke is on shaky ground. Good news for her though is that she will undoubtedly pick up some vote from Kristy by simply being blond.

I agree with Steve, though at this point. We have the Final two (an all-David Finale) and the other four. Anybody could go next week and a single bad note may be enough .. Well, Arch can forget his words again and he'll still be in, though.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have never visited "votefortheworst". Who is their pick as the worst? I can't help but think that it has to be Jason and that that is why he keeps advancing.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Richard King said:


> I have never visited "votefortheworst". Who is their pick as the worst? I can't help but think that it has to be Jason and that that is why he keeps advancing.


Actually it was Kristy, which made me think she'd survive another week. /steve


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Vote for the worst was wanting people to vote for Christy Lee Cook.

She probably was the weakest left. But OMFG is she hot. She could be a huge country star.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> sad to see the country hottie go... i thought she did very well last night...


I agree! I was driving my 13 and 17 year old daughters crazy with my support of her.They couldn't stand her.I kept telling them they were jealous. I thought she did the best of all the girls on Tuesday. I can't believe she was voted off. Kristy was definately the most improved but I didn't think she would win.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

davemayo said:


> Did anyone else think that Mariah's ... Her performance was atrocious.


And this surprises you?


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I guess I am the only one that really didn't like David Cook's past two performances.

I do think, however, that he is the most marketable and will make the top 2.

The only other person that is marketable at all, imho, is kristy. 

Kristy is definitely cute but I actually like her better when she doesn't put on all that makeup and changes her hair. Just keep the wavy hair and jeans. It works for me.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Nobody here sees the young John Travolta in Jason's face? If he cut off the dreads...he'd look just like Vinnie Barbarino !!!

IMHO...Brooke lost alot of her innocence last night. She came across rather *****y during the elimination conversation. 

David A will be a flash in the pan 
David C will be a success whether he wins or loses. 
Kristy will be a country singer. 
Brooke could make it in the singer/songwriter genre (if this were the 70's)
Carly has already failed in the industry.
Jason may have one or two mediocre singles.
Sayesha has alot of potential.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I mentioned the resembles to Travolta a few weeks back. To me he seems like a Cross between John T. Demi Moore and Johnny Fairplay.  Scary combination. 

I personal agree with the vote last night... I thought she should have gone a few weeks back and eventually it catches up to you even with votefortheworse helps for a bit. 

I personally still think Carly, Michael, David C. and Sayesha are the most marketable. I did at one time also include Brooke but based on her recent performance I have come to believe she lacks the range to be successful. I would put here on the fence... The rest I think are more part of the popularity (he/she is cute) part of AI and don't have enough voice to sustain a career after the show. 

Will any of the top 10 have a long career. .Doubt it, but David C. at this point appears to have the best shot... I also like how he did not let Ryan Bring his issue with his Brother out and play it up... Bit props for him last night and to me Raised his value... 

Big question I got.. Will David A. ever sing a fast song for the rest of the show? 

Seems next week is Webber week so it should be interesting....


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

My wife hasn't liked Kristi Lee Cook from day one, but even she said after Tuesday's peformance that she has been the most improved. I think if Bucky Covington and Kelli Pickler can be country stars then she will have no problem either. I hate to see Brooke being in the bottom two because I really, really like her, but her peformances just haven't been that great lately. She seems to be falling apart and can't even do an interview without looking like she is about to break down.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Will any of the top 10 have a long career. .Doubt it, but David C. at this point appears to have the best shot... I also like how he did not let Ryan Bring his issue with his Brother out and play it up... Bit props for him last night and to me Raised his value...


David Cook could come out and sing little bunny foo foo and it would sound great. I have been really impressed each week, but turning a Mariah Carey song into something I would listen to is impressive. I also liked how he handled the situation with his brother. I think it was obviously the reason he was so emotional, but he never took the bait and that shows a lot of class. David Cook seems to have, not only the talent, but the poise to make it in the music industry. Some of the other contestants seem to be ready to crack under the pressure.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

MikeW said:


> IMHO...Brooke lost alot of her innocence last night. She came across rather *****y during the elimination conversation.


i agree... brooke really gets on my nerves...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MikeW said:


> IMHO...Brooke lost alot of her innocence last night. She came across rather *****y during the elimination conversation.


I haven't been a fan of her singing, but she seems very nice. I wonder if some of her recent change in demeanor doesn't have something to do with the fact that AI wouldn't let her attend her sister's wedding last week-end? I can't believe they couldn't have re-arranged things to her attend! /steve


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Steve said:


> I haven't been a fan of her singing, but she seems very nice. I wonder if some of her recent change in demeanor doesn't have something to do with the fact that AI wouldn't let her attend her sister's wedding last week-end? I can't believe they couldn't have re-arranged things to her attend! /steve


The problem then becomes, where do they draw the line. I wouldn't doubt that Brooke, and all other contestants, are contractually obligated to remain in LA at the spot designated by AI. The family has known about AI for quite some time. Maybe they should have had more faith in Brooke lasting this long and plan the wedding for May.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I have not been a fan of Kristi at all so I was happy she FINALLY got sent packing. If she was not good looking she would have been gone long ago. On the other hand, she has improved quite a bit. 
I also thought Mariah's mic was way too low and her top was about to explode.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh no my favorite girl. Its all jealousy. My wife told me if I vote for Kristy one more time I sleep in the garage.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

spunkyvision said:


> I also thought Mariah's mic was way too low and her top was about to explode.


She looked like a working girl.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> i agree... brooke really gets on my nerves...


Turn down the volume and then just look at her. She is smoking hot! They should dress her in even more provocative clothes.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MikeW said:


> The problem then becomes, where do they draw the line. I wouldn't doubt that Brooke, and all other contestants, are contractually obligated to remain in LA at the spot designated by AI. The family has known about AI for quite some time. Maybe they should have had more faith in Brooke lasting this long and plan the wedding for May.


Brooke only auditioned for Idol last fall - what makes you think her sister waited until AFTER the auditions to plan a wedding? :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Brooke only auditioned for Idol last fall - what makes you think her sister waited until AFTER the auditions to plan a wedding? :lol:


Ya. Maybe Brooke should have auditioned for Next year's Idol.  Actually Drew's got a point. I don't know about where Brooke lives, but in the NY area, you sometimes have to book your wedding reception a year in advance to get the date and place you want. I just went through it with my daughter, who was married last July. All I heard at home was wedding talk... for almost a year and a half!  /steve


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> Turn down the volume and then just look at her. She is smoking hot! They should dress her in even more provocative clothes.


yeah... she is pretty cute... but even her mannerisms and facial expressions bother me... :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> yeah... she is pretty cute... but even her mannerisms and facial expressions bother me... :lol:


'tis ok. You're one of the folks that don't like her because of it as. Her style is also going to be 'folksy' music which isn't everyone's cup of tea. To this day, I simply don't get Fantasia .. I never liked her and I suppose I never will, but she was the darling of Idol the year she won.

Brooke's not going to win, it just makes me realize how hard it is to make a judgment when you don't like the music. Even Simon falls into that trap when it comes to certain songs .. Besides, he's a butt.


----------



## ticor (Dec 27, 2007)

Check out Andrew Johnson from Britains Got Talent on Youtube


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Steve said:


> Ya. Maybe Brooke should have auditioned for Next year's Idol.  Actually Drew's got a point. I don't know about where Brooke lives, but in the NY area, you sometimes have to book your wedding reception a year in advance to get the date and place you want. I just went through it with my daughter, who was married last July. All I heard at home was wedding talk... for almost a year and a half!  /steve


Where I lived (Las Vegas) marriages don't last a year :hurah:


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

AirRocker said:


> yeah... she is pretty cute... but even her mannerisms and facial expressions bother me... :lol:


Her eyes and her mouth don't look natural to me. She reminds of a mannequin or somebody that has had a lot of plastic surgery.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

MrDad0330 said:


> Air,
> She will cut an album and be very successful in county land, that I am sure. After last week singing "Anyway" she cinched a record deal...looks and she can sing, a true country girl and a plain nice young lady.... Sorry to see her go...


Not that they really NEED to be able to sing  Looks are more important.

http://www.antarestech.com/products/auto-tune5.shtml

They can even fix you in a "live" performance, real-time.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

kitchj said:


> Not that they really NEED to be able to sing  Looks are more important.
> 
> http://www.antarestech.com/products/auto-tune5.shtml
> 
> They can even fix you in a "live" performance, real-time.


Ya. I heard Randy Jackson is backing this s/w. :lol:  /steve


----------

